# New Digital Publishing app on the iPad for Canon EOS Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16537"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16537">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From the Richard Curtis Blog at Adobe:

</strong>There is a new free iPad app in the Apple App Store based on the <a href="http://www.adobe.com/products/digital-publishing-suite-enterprise.html">Adobe Digital Publishing platform</a>. This great app has been created by Canon and goes in the whole Canon camera eco-system. It’s got a wealth of content and interactivity, including which lenses to use for what style of photography (Macro, Wedding, Portrait, Food and many more), tips and techniques when using the Canon EOS system, but also interviews with leading Canon Ambassadors and Explorers. The app is <a href="https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/canon-brochures/id802862659?mt=8">available here</a> in the Apple App store, and is available in EMEA only.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_0441.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16538" alt="IMG_0441" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_0441-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="There is a new free iPad app in the Apple App Store based on the Adobe Digital Publishing platform. This great app has been created by Canon and goes in the whole Canon camera eco-system. It’s got a wealth of content and interactivity, including which lenses to use for what style of photography (Macro, Wedding, Portrait, Food and many more), tips and techniques when using the Canon EOS system, but also interviews with leading Canon Ambassadors and Explorers. The app is available here in the Apple App store, and is available in EMEA only." target="_blank">ADOBE</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2014)

Name on app or link? Tried to find it, but could not.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Name on app or link? Tried to find it, but could not.



Link copied from the last line of the CR post ("available here" is a link). Note that it's available in EMEA, but not North America.

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/canon-brochures/id802862659?mt=8


----------



## IWLP (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, that's cute.

Now how about an update for EOS remote that is iPad-native. And less buggy.


----------



## AvTvM (May 20, 2014)

IWLP said:


> Yeah, that's cute.
> 
> Now how about an update for EOS remote that is iPad-native. And less buggy.



+100

Typically canon ... wasting their obviously extremely scarce software development resources on an app that contains the "EOS lens book" functionality ... at best. What a piece of junk. 

Better WiFi connectivity and fully functional and stable EOS remote app for all relevant platforms ... That would create real value for canon customers.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Name on app or link? Tried to find it, but could not.
> ...



Thank you Neuro. I could not find the hyperlink when I first looked at it, and even tried the hyperlinked Adobe. I guess I have to have my eyes checked. I have downloaded it now.

G.


----------



## TeT (May 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Name on app or link? Tried to find it, but could not.
> ...



Thats not such a smart thing (not available in the US) now is it...


----------



## sfunglee (May 21, 2014)

It's a free but I can't download in my country too bad :'(


----------



## gabriele (May 21, 2014)

For the sake of true and complete information it is available also on the Google Play Store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.canon.cel.dps.digitalbrochure


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (May 21, 2014)

I hate how much nicer the non-US Canon sites and offerings tend to be. Canon America needs to focus on areas other than Cinema EOS.


----------

